# How early can u tell if a dog is going to have swayback..



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 16 week old female and her hind legs and butt are noticably higher than her front legs.. I was wondering if the front ones will catch up or if this is the early signs of swayback.. I would post a pic but i sent this from my phone.. So how early can u start telling if she has or is going to have swayback..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

when they are young and growing you may notice there butt higher at some times. they tend to grow butt first and then catch up and then the butt shoots up again lol. Best way to guess as to structure would be to look at the parents. but the time they hit 10-12 months though they are usually done growing up and then will just fill out. Excessive weight on them can exagerate a sway back as well so keeping them in shape will help avoid that. They can also gain a sway back with age and pregnancy/s , alot of the time its genetics as well though.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You'll be able to tell by at least 4 or 5 months id they are going to be swayback, in Am Bully pups at least.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

4 months is a pretty gawky age and they can often look pretty wonky during this stage.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pups are evaluated for things like topline at about 7 1/2 -8 weeks of age by breeders who look at structure and place pups in show vs working homes. If that wasn't done then after that age they start all sorts of growth spurts and until they are done growing you really won't know for sure. As others have said, poor body condition can addd to and even cause that issue.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

At 4 months you can pretty much bank on how the general structure is now is how it will be as an adult.. Not always as some dogs have odd growth patterns however as a general rule.. You may have a dog with a high rear OR sway. A stacked picture or at very least a picture of the side (full dog) would help


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

this is what she looks like now.. born on nov 25..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She doesnt look sway backed at all, a lil high in the rear but could be from growth spurt as well.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't see sway, either looks roached or high in the rear.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Pups are evaluated for things like topline at about 7 1/2 -8 weeks of age by breeders who look at structure and place pups in show vs working homes. If that wasn't done then after that age they start all sorts of growth spurts and until they are done growing you really won't know for sure. As others have said, poor body condition can addd to and even cause that issue.


Exactly.:goodpost:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like a good sized roach, but could just be the way she's standing. If you're not showing her or working her in rough sports, then I wouldn't worry too much. She's a lil cutie!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

High rears are functional for hunting dogs. She looks a lil high in the rear in that pic, because the way she is standing. I think the pup looks good.


But im no ukc/akc/abda/abkc/abba judge so you can disregard my input.


----------



## thatruth832 (Feb 20, 2012)

Not real familiar with the term "roach".. Lol.. But would a high rear end be no good for pulling comps?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

A roach is when the back comes above the topline.
This is a more extreme case, but good example.


----------

